# Television in Spain



## LA_Rick (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok everybody, don´t get pissy when I ask this question, but does anyone know how to get U.S. TV in Spain? Either via satellite or Internet and yes I would be willing to pay for it. And NO...I don´t want the BBC....Europe CNN...none of that stuff...not interested. I´m talking pure U.S. garbage! Also, please do´t try and sell me on "Futbol".....boring......U.S. Football yes...Soccer.....no.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Would the NASCAR channel be one of your requirements Rick?


----------



## LA_Rick (Oct 20, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Would the NASCAR channel be one of your requirements Rick?


Definitely NOT!!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Isnt US football just a copy of Soccer 
Or are you talking about the one where they are hand balling all the time 

Bets I can offer you is to get a SKY package when you get over here. SKY dont have a licence to broadcast here but you can still receive it. There are a lot of the "garbage" progs on there
Full package with films though is likely to cost you €50 a month


----------



## LA_Rick (Oct 20, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Isnt US football just a copy of Soccer
> Or are you talking about the one where they are hand balling all the time
> 
> Bets I can offer you is to get a SKY package when you get over here. SKY dont have a licence to broadcast here but you can still receive it. There are a lot of the "garbage" progs on there
> Full package with films though is likely to cost you €50 a month


Silly Silly Silly. US Football has no relation to soccer. Plus US Football is over 100 years old. Soccer in comparison is very young. You might compare HOCKEY to Soccer on ice (also boring) or even compare Basketball (the antithesis of scoring) to soccer (also boring and without any strategy).

Also, I already reside in Spain (Madrid). Just trying to figure out what packages are available or UNavailable.

Thank You Starvinsky!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

LA_Rick said:


> Silly Silly Silly. US Football has no relation to soccer. Plus US Football is over 100 years old. Soccer in comparison is very young. You might compare HOCKEY to Soccer on ice (also boring) or even compare Basketball (the antithesis of scoring) to soccer (also boring and without any strategy).
> 
> Also, I already reside in Spain (Madrid). Just trying to figure out what packages are available or UNavailable.
> 
> Thank You Starvinsky!


Ha ...... Has the United States been around that long 


OK, well if you somehow plug into the Brit Exppat community you will probably discover someone who does the SKY packages and as I say there are plenty of the US comedy and drama progs on them ...... no futtie for you though


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Did you know that live games from the NFL are screened live on Sportmania,
thats channel 54 on Canal +

Channels 20,21 & 22 show American sitcoms and dramas E.g. CSI & Closer

You can also watch Becker on channel 17


I think TV in Spain is dreadful, apart from PasaPalabra -lol


----------



## LA_Rick (Oct 20, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Did you know that live games from the NFL are screened live on Sportmania,
> thats channel 54 on Canal +
> 
> Channels 20,21 & 22 show American sitcoms and dramas E.g. CSI & Closer
> ...


Thanks...unfortunately the NFL Season is over except for the Super Bowl which I expect will not be shown anywhere live, but thanks for the info!


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

LA_Rick said:


> Thanks...unfortunately the NFL Season is over except for the Super Bowl which I expect will not be shown anywhere live, but thanks for the info!


Hey Rick I am a Brit living in USA heading to Spain, I think for sports the Nasn is available to pick up about to become ESPN in Feb I think.
Should be able to get that on a Sky system.
Good coverage of NHL and MLB and some college stuff.

The only way I will get to see the Wild play in Spain.

However I will of course be able to indulge myself by buying a season ticket for a La Liga side and headback to UK for some real football.


----------



## LA_Rick (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info GAZZ....but by¨"Real Football" do you mean the guys that run around pontlessly in shorts where one guy bumps into the other, falls down, cries for his Mommy until the Ref shows up, continues crying until he gets a Yellow or Red card, and then miraculously after two minutes, pops up and continues to play?

That football?

Oh....OK!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

LA_Rick said:


> Thanks for the info GAZZ....but by¨"Real Football" do you mean the guys that run around pontlessly in shorts where one guy bumps into the other, falls down, cries for his Mommy until the Ref shows up, continues crying until he gets a Yellow or Red card, and then miraculously after two minutes, pops up and continues to play?
> 
> That football?
> 
> Oh....OK!


You mean the one where they use their feet?. And cant pick the ball up.?

The other's called called Rugby football and the players are ruff&tuff to play without armour.

All very silly - real sports involve NO BALL.

Re TV - have you thought to call the US embassy and asking them? Surely somebody there will have similar longings. That or pop into the restaurant "Alfredos Barbacoa" and ask Alfredo - he's American and has been here YEARS


----------



## LA_Rick (Oct 20, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> You mean the one where they use their feet?. And cant pick the ball up.?
> 
> The other's called called Rugby football and the players are ruff&tuff to play without armour.
> 
> ...


Ok Chris, you got me...which sport involves no ball? I do like Cricket! PLease don´t say Figure Skating! Please!

In regards to the TV, I thought someone might have an easy resolution, but obviously there is none. I guess the Internet is my only hope but I will give the U.S. Embassy a shot. I´m not after silly U.S. Programming either. I´m intersted in the sophisticated programming such as the Histrory Channel, The Learning Channel, Arts & Entertainment, Animal Planet etc.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I been doing some more checking Rick.....are the "touch the screen" evangelical channels and the Billy Ray Cyrus line dancing channel on your list?


----------



## LA_Rick (Oct 20, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I been doing some more checking Rick.....are the "touch the screen" evangelical channels and the Billy Ray Cyrus line dancing channel on your list?


Sheesh XTreme...there you go again...gettin´all nasty. I didn´t call you a EUROPEAN did I ?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

LA_Rick said:


> Ok Chris, you got me...which sport involves no ball? I do like Cricket! PLease don´t say Figure Skating! Please!


Well apart from figure skating - I can think of a mass of sports. Just about EVERY winter sport. Cars/Bikes. Darts - Archery!. Lots of gun sports. erm............. 

Is taking the piss out of GRAN OL OPREY a sport? - it's bit like shooting rats in a barrel - but hey I'm easily entertained.

Anyway - You need first to spend May religiously watching "los Toros de San Isidro" (Madrids bull fight month in honor of San Isidro)- or there'll be terwuble! - before you're allowed anywhere near ball sports.


----------



## cech (Jan 22, 2009)

dOES ANYONE KNOW ANY STRONGER FREQUICEIES FOR ITV2 ITV3 ITV4 IN SPAIN I HAVE 24HRS CHANNEL 4 ITV 1 BUT MY ITV2 BREAKS UP ABOUT 9PM 
AS YOUR CHATTING ABOUT TV IN SPAIN THANKS


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

LA_Rick said:


> Ok Chris, you got me...which sport involves no ball? I do like Cricket! PLease don´t say Figure Skating! Please!
> 
> In regards to the TV, I thought someone might have an easy resolution, but obviously there is none. I guess the Internet is my only hope but I will give the U.S. Embassy a shot. I´m not after silly U.S. Programming either. I´m intersted in the sophisticated programming such as the Histrory Channel, The Learning Channel, Arts & Entertainment, Animal Planet etc.


So SKY is your answer then as I said.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

cech said:


> dOES ANYONE KNOW ANY STRONGER FREQUICEIES FOR ITV2 ITV3 ITV4 IN SPAIN I HAVE 24HRS CHANNEL 4 ITV 1 BUT MY ITV2 BREAKS UP ABOUT 9PM
> AS YOUR CHATTING ABOUT TV IN SPAIN THANKS


Afraid thats normal, same for us.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Will try to answer to the best of my abiltiy...
US TV
Many programmes on US TV are sold to the broadcasters in individual countries, many being Pay TV. You wll not get NBC, ABC etc on European satellites...(although there is a serive for the US Armed Forces...but not available to the general public!)

Many Pay TV operators in Europe have their own version of Nat Geo, History, APlanet etc, and in many cases you can alter the soundtrack to theprogrammes original soundtrack (normally English). UK Sky, or Spains Digital+ offer such channels.

You can always try one of the torrent sites and download.....
or watch online using an IP hider, so the TV website does not know you are watching outside the US
or find you self a slingbox buddy in the USA.
Of course the three options above are not "authourised" by the US broadcasters.

There is available via the Setanta NASN, the North American Sports Network, which does some US sports, but again, the European rights will have been sold to other broadcasters (Digital+, TVE, Sky etc)






cech said:


> dOES ANYONE KNOW ANY STRONGER FREQUICEIES FOR ITV2 ITV3 ITV4 IN SPAIN I HAVE 24HRS CHANNEL 4 ITV 1 BUT MY ITV2 BREAKS UP ABOUT 9PM
> AS YOUR CHATTING ABOUT TV IN SPAIN THANKS



For ITV1 you can add the ITV channels on 12402 V 27.5 2/3. You require a Sky card to view them though, as these ITV regions are NOT free to air, like many of the other ITV regions.

There is no alternate ITV2,3,4 frequencies.
There are only alternate frequencies for ITV1 due to the regionalisation of the channels.
(just like you can go to BBC CI on 988 which can be a stronger bbc1 signal)

For C4 you can try the C4 channels on 12480 V 27.5 2/3. Again, some of these will require a Sky card, and some will not work on a Freesatfromsky card, just a sub card.

Note that the two frequencies i gave for ITV and C4 may not be available during the afternoons, they are on the weaker North beam of one of the five UK TV satellites up there. And just to let you know I managed to get them on my 80cm dish for a few hours a day....so some of you with a 1m+ dish may also be able to get ITV1 and C4 for a few hours a day (availability wil depend on your location tho!)

Hope this helps...


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

LA_Rick said:


> Thanks for the info GAZZ....but by¨"Real Football" do you mean the guys that run around pontlessly in shorts where one guy bumps into the other, falls down, cries for his Mommy until the Ref shows up, continues crying until he gets a Yellow or Red card, and then miraculously after two minutes, pops up and continues to play?
> 
> That football?
> 
> Oh....OK!


Rather than the stop start handball you play, my friends here have never appreciated me calling it staged rugby for women


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

I too use o miss the US football but have since gotten into watching Rugby, wow what a game that is. Think US football is a bit sissy compared. Tough guys those rugby players.

But rick I do have to say I do miss the Rose Parade. Wish I could get that here.


----------



## usafootballer (Feb 13, 2009)

LA Rick, i just posted this on another thread. maybe it will be helpful...

i think the best way is to buy a slingbox. it is a piece of hardware that you connect to a friend/relative's tv and internet. once you download the software and get the password, you can watch and control that friend/relative's tv from your pc. for example, i live in japan and the slingbox is connected to my brother's tv/internet in ohio, usa. so, now i can watch all my sports, movies, news, etc. i can change channels, record on the dvr, etc. it is very cool. just google slingbox.


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

usafootballer said:


> LA Rick, i just posted this on another thread. maybe it will be helpful...
> 
> i think the best way is to buy a slingbox. it is a piece of hardware that you connect to a friend/relative's tv and internet. once you download the software and get the password, you can watch and control that friend/relative's tv from your pc. for example, i live in japan and the slingbox is connected to my brother's tv/internet in ohio, usa. so, now i can watch all my sports, movies, news, etc. i can change channels, record on the dvr, etc. it is very cool. just google slingbox.


Can you watch TV channels independantly of what the others TV is on? Do they have to have TV on the internet or is it a password from their TV? Confused. How can I find out more on how this works? Who needs to do what downloading in order to get the password? What is the password for?


----------



## usafootballer (Feb 13, 2009)

Burriana Babs said:


> Can you watch TV channels independantly of what the others TV is on? Do they have to have TV on the internet or is it a password from their TV? Confused. How can I find out more on how this works? Who needs to do what downloading in order to get the password? What is the password for?


no, you cannot watch tv independently of what they are watching. but usually with the time difference, it may not be much of a problem. you have full access to their tv just as if you are sitting in their living room. you can turn on/off their tv, change channels, record, etc. just checkout slingbox.com and there is a demo there. 

so, you could buy slingbox online at bestbuy, circuit city, jr richards, etc and have it shipped to them. they connect it to their tv and internet. you download the slingbox software and get their IP address. they choose a password when setting it up. you enter that password and you are set. i hope this is clearer now.


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

[
Yes thank you. Will have totalk to my neice now.


----------



## usafootballer (Feb 13, 2009)

Burriana Babs said:


> [
> Yes thank you. Will have totalk to my neice now.


no problem. let me know if you have any other questions. i think it's the coolest product and i know how it feels to miss your tv/favorite shows/sports/etc. a bientot.


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

Burriana Babs said:


> I too use o miss the US football but have since gotten into watching Rugby, wow what a game that is. Think US football is a bit sissy compared. Tough guys those rugby players.
> 
> But rick I do have to say I do miss the Rose Parade. Wish I could get that here.


Rugby???????????????????????????????. Doesn't come close to the NFL.
Is the rose parade another name for the rose bowl as I havent herd of it.
SKY show plenty of games during the season and for the last couple of years the BBC has had the superbowl live.
Don't know if you can get it out there but people should look into NASN which is another channel available through satellite. It is great for the NHL, MLB and NCAA games.
Can't believe it can be that hard to find a bar in Madrid that shows the top American sporting events. That could be a business opt for some bright cookie.

With the name Burriana Babs are you in the Nerja area. If so you should check out the Hill Billy Diner in La Herradura. It is an American sports bar


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

DH1875 said:


> Rugby???????????????????????????????. Doesn't come close to the NFL.
> Is the rose parade another name for the rose bowl as I havent herd of it.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I am in Nerja, not really into the sports but love the Rose PARADE. It is he parade before the game (Rose Bowl) on New Years day. If you have never seen it you should it is fantastic and quite beautiful.


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

Burriana Babs said:


> Yes I am in Nerja, not really into the sports but love the Rose PARADE. It is he parade before the game (Rose Bowl) on New Years day. If you have never seen it you should it is fantastic and quite beautiful.


Sorry, must of picked it up wrong while I was reading the thread. You should still try out the bar though if you ever get the chance.


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

No problem but I may just try it out one of these days on a day out. How is the food?


----------



## TakeItEasy (Nov 24, 2008)

I live in the Canary Islands, I went down the Slingbox route when I first moved here but I've got to admit, it wasn't a good experience. A tiny, poor quality picture.
I ended up going down the UK IP address route. I purchased a UK SSH IP address from here: 

PC-Streaming.com - Your Streaming Headquarters From 9 Countries.

Register at tvcatchup.com (free) from where you can watch `live´BBC, ITV, Channel4 etc (18 of the main UK channels in total).
You can also access the BBC iplayer and Channel 4 on-demand.
Watch direct from PC or, as I have done, hook up your PC to your telly using a simple video-out cable, vga cable or hdmi cable, whatever your computer set up is. 
It really does work. I've had it now for about 10 months with no problems at all.
I really recommend it, the BBC iplayer, especially, is brilliant.


----------

